# precaution for health



## brucebey (May 11, 2005)

I feel most people are consious :?  about  health,they don't want to take medicine.some researches said we shoud avoid medicines.For better health mostly avoid non-veg food,sexual health pills,steroids.Afterall Health is Wealth :lol: Is it right. :?:


----------



## mammamaia (May 11, 2005)

...this isn't a non-fiction piece, but i'll do my best to answer your questions...



> I feel most people are consious  about health,they don't want to take medicine.



...not true... most people aren't... many americans are... but most do take medicine and have nothing against doing so... if that weren't true, the pharmaceutical companies wouldn't be making trillions of dollars a year!...



> some researches said we shoud avoid medicines.



...and some say we shouldn't... you can always find 'experts' who'll say anything... and much 'research' contradicts other research...



> For better health mostly avoid non-veg food,



...that's true, imo... i gave up eating or using any animal products over a decade ago and have been reasonably healthy since... haven't had to see a doctor in all this time, so that says something...



> sexual health pills,steroids.



...ditto all of that... none of it is good for health... 



> Afterall Health is Wealth  Is it right.



...you could say that...


----------

